
Who Should Control Pricing—Publishers Or Amazon? - jamesbritt
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-e-book-smackdown-who-should-control-the-prices-publishers-or-amazon/
======
paulhauggis
I hate Amazon. Why? They abuse their power and treat their marketplace sellers
like crap.

If you have any major problems with your Amazon marketplace seller account,
you have no phone support and can't really talk to anyone besides someone that
emails you automated cookie-cutter responses and signs it with a name.

I think this is because they are hiring workers from India at a cheaper rate
(The little phone support they do have for customers is from India).

Customers can also scam you very easily. As an example, if they have any
problems with the item that you sold them and they file an A-Z claim, 9/10
times, Amazon will just give them their money back and not require the
customer to actually return the item. You have no option to ban scammers and
once they place an order with you (even if you cancel it), they can leave you
negative feedback (which can and will get you kicked off).

The only reason they are getting away with this is because they know they are
one of only two marketplaces with the most traffic.

If you are thinking about doing business with Amazon, think again.

